# Rumor about Camera in DTV converter a hoax



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Someone was circulating a rumor about DTV converters having a camera inside. Of course, it was a hoax. 
http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/39676


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No one can ever explain how these "hidden cameras and mics" are supposed to get their signals back to the mother ship/government/nosey neighbor...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

IIP said:


> No one can ever explain how these "hidden cameras and mics" are supposed to get their signals back to the mother ship/government/nosey neighbor...


Yeah I was wondering that as I watched the video. It all goes back through the antenna, right?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah I was wondering that as I watched the video. It all goes back through the antenna, right?


Right... And inside the box is a 60,000 watt amplifier to ensure the signal gets out far enough...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Why it's need to spread hoaxes here ?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have the same converter as he does?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No, the cameras are in the Dish ViP boxes, what do you think that middle eye is with the IR receivers on both sides. That way Charlie can tell how many are watching at a time - much more elegant than Neilson.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Why it's need to spread hoaxes here ?


We're making fun of the hoax, as it blatently fails to pass the "smell test."  I'm amazed at the things people genuinely believe in...


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Someone was circulating a rumor about DTV converters having a camera inside. Of course, it was a hoax.
> http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/39676


What's surprises me is the number of dumb people that believe such things.....then again, no, it doesn't surprise me. There are a lot of dumb people out there.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> What's surprises me is the number of dumb people that believe such things.....then again, no, it doesn't surprise me. There are a lot of dumb people out there.


You can say that again - and again, and again....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't believe the govt's DTV D/A converters have cameras in
them, but just in case I wouldn't put one in my bedroom.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

That's okay. NSA has been using the alarm clock in your room to listen to you for years already. I downloaded a few of your bedroom MP3s from Usenet the other day...


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

In other words the governernment is only interested in listening to and watching people who get their TV signals OTA? 

Something els these people can never explain is where is all this information stored. I mean it would take an awful lot of storage sapce to store all these video and audio files that they supposedly get from the DTV boxes. The people who believe these things can never seem to expain this.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Those recordings are stored on tapes, crated up, and transferred here:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

IIP said:


> That's okay. NSA has been using the alarm clock in your room to listen to you for years already. I downloaded a few of your bedroom MP3s from Usenet the other day...


Do you want to discuss the secret cameras in bathroom plumbing fixtures now? 

*(Where does it all end....?)* :lol:


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

No No "Chuck" has it stored in his brain


----------

